# Staying too long ?



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello all,
My wife started child care business few months ago. There is one guy that drop off his 2 year old son before leaving to work. The problem i am having with him, he spend 5 to 10 minutes talking to my wife each time drop him off. My wife is a beautiful woman with nice body. Wonder if he would talk to my wife that long if she was fat and ugly ? When ask why you and him always talking that long each time dropping off his son.She said he telling me he had his breakfast already or if he is sick. How long it take to say.. He had his breakfast so you dont need to feed him ? 
I also believe my wife could end the conversation anytime she wanted. Just say..ok Thanks John, have nice day at work. I need to start watching the other kids.
Should i be worried about him and my wife ? My wife did had an affair that lasted 2 years with another man couple years ago.

ty,
Dennis


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Dennis68 said:


> Hello all,
> My wife started child care business few months ago. There is one guy that drop off his 2 year old son before leaving to work. The problem i am having with him, he spend 5 to 10 minutes talking to my wife each time drop him off. My wife is a beautiful woman with nice body. Wonder if he would talk to my wife that long if she was fat and ugly ? When ask why you and him always talking that long each time dropping off his son.She said he telling me he had his breakfast already or if he is sick. How long it take to say.. He had his breakfast so you dont need to feed him ?
> I also believe my wife could end the conversation anytime she wanted. Just say..ok Thanks John, have nice day at work. I need to start watching the other kids.
> Should i be worried about him and my wife ? My wife did had an affair that lasted 2 years with another man couple years ago.
> ...


Possibly. Maybe he is just a chatty person? 

You have to give your wife the chance to prove herself to you. I assume you reconciled after her affair, and she was remorseful and you are both working to rebuild trust?

I would talk to your wife and tell her how you feel.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm guessing your wife works out of home and is home with children all day while you go to work? Does she ever have any friends over or does she go out once in awhile?

I ask because as a woman who spent years and years home alone with children, I can say that I craved conversations with other adults. Sure, I had my husband to talk to when he was home, and my parents, siblings, etc., but everybody needs a few "friends" and will take a quick chat when they can get it. It does not mean anything is going on.

Also, as a devoted parent, it could easily take 5 minutes to give the daily news of a child. Especially a 2 year old. Food schedules, potty training news, any bumps or bruises received, special circumstances, etc.

Have you ever stuck around and listened to the conversation? Try that, if you hear something that bothers you, step in and steer the conversation back to the child and then address your wife with your concerns after the parent has left. Honestly though, just on the information you've provided here, I don't think you have anything to worry about OP.

Best of luck!


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Dennis68 said:


> Should i be worried about him and my wife ? My wife did had an affair that lasted 2 years with another man couple years ago.


Forget about the thread topic, above alone should be enough for you to RUN......RUN FAST AND NEVER LOOK BACK.

And yes, based on her prior history, you should not only be worried about this man. You should be worried about your wife being around ANY man.

This feeling you have will NEVER end either, as long as you stay with her.

Clearly she hasn't done much since her infidelity to build your trust back up.....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You're in business. This guy is a paying customer. Your wife is hot, guys are going to talk to her. Either you can trust her or you can't. You can install covert cameras, hire a private investigator, tap her phone, berate her, interrogate her, threaten the other guy, etc. Bottom line is that either you have a woman you can trust or you don't. If you can trust her, this turkey isn't a threat. If you can't trust her, there's nothing you can do to fix that. It's up to her to earn your trust. If you can't trust her and she left you for another guy, she'd be doing you a huge favor. 
Concentrate on the part you have control over. Be the best husband you can be. If that isn't good enough and she leaves you or cheats on you, she wasn't someone you needed, anyway.


----------



## damagedgoods1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tough spot...
She just started a new business, she has to be friendly and a good listener to every client. 

This guy is a paying customer and it sounds like at this point, she can't turn down any paying customers. If she politely ends the conversation, he could take it the wrong way, especially if he is giving instructions on how to take care of his kid. He could get offended easily and take his business elsewhere.

You could suggest to her that you want to install webcams as part of her business. Parents like to check up on their kids while they are at work. 

Is she open with her email, phone, computer, etc.? Does she have other contact with him via phone, email, text?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well since she has a history of cheating then this situation obviously needs to be monitored. How do you feel about maybe getting a nanny cam to see what's going on?


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I would be slightly concerned, given her history, the fact that she is hot, and just being familiar with how the male brain operates given that I am the owner of one. 

As someone pointed out above, he's a paying customer and she runs a business, so it's hard for her to brush him off. If all he's doing is chatting and it never escalates to anything more than a 5-10 minute chat, it's probably something you have to live with. If he starts lingering longer, asks her to get coffee, shows up at other times, starts dropping things into the conversation that reference relationships or sex (even in an indirect way) I'd be more concerned. 

How do you know about the guy to begin with -- did your wife tell you or did you see him?


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> You're in business. This guy is a paying customer. Your wife is hot, guys are going to talk to her. Either you can trust her or you can't. You can install covert cameras, hire a private investigator, tap her phone, berate her, interrogate her, threaten the other guy, etc. Bottom line is that either you have a woman you can trust or you don't. If you can trust her, this turkey isn't a threat. If you can't trust her, there's nothing you can do to fix that. It's up to her to earn your trust. If you can't trust her and she left you for another guy, she'd be doing you a huge favor.
> Concentrate on the part you have control over. Be the best husband you can be. If that isn't good enough and she leaves you or cheats on you, she wasn't someone you needed, anyway.


:iagree:
Security cameras and nanny cams shouldn't be neccessary in any marriage. She cheated on you before, and you have every right to be hurt, and to distrust her. If the relationship is going to work, she needs to help you to trust her again. It's the price she pays for breaking her vows. If you can't trust her, and you are seriously considering cameras and phone taps, just leave her. You have every reason to, after infidelity. If you can trust her, this isn't an issue, and don't worry about it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I would be inclined to give an ex-cheater maximum freedom and rope to hang themselves. I don't want someone I have to closely monitor. If she sincerely wishes to be faithful, she will be. If she doesn't, better for you to find out now than 10 years from now.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I am guessing you are home when this guy drops off his kid. 

I suggest you go out into the room when he shows up. I am guessing he will be in and gone in a few seconds once you are present. 

If he still talks each day for 5 to 10 minutes when you are present, then he is probably just a chatty guy. Might take you being there a few times to find out.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I am guessing that you rugswept your wife's affair two years ago.
Didn't bother to do the necessary work , and now the past is still overshadowing the present.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

He may be needy. He may a player. No need to panic.

More importantly: How is your reconciliation? Does your wife respect you? Is your sex life good?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> He may be needy. He may a player. No need to panic.
> 
> *More importantly: How is your reconciliation? Does your wife respect you? Is your sex life good?*


Yup!

That's the BIG question behind this little question.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ashalicious said:


> Possibly. Maybe he is just a chatty person?
> 
> You have to give your wife the chance to prove herself to you. I assume you reconciled after her affair, and she was remorseful and you are both working to rebuild trust?
> 
> I would talk to your wife and tell her how you feel.


 Well this morning i made sure i was with wife this time when she answer the door. I time him the second he enter house and exit. He exit after 1 minute and 39 seconds. Far from his avg 5 to 10 minutes. If he is chatty.. didnt seem very chatty when I was there.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

MyHappyPlace said:


> I'm guessing your wife works out of home and is home with children all day while you go to work? Does she ever have any friends over or does she go out once in awhile?
> 
> I ask because as a woman who spent years and years home alone with children, I can say that I craved conversations with other adults. Sure, I had my husband to talk to when he was home, and my parents, siblings, etc., but everybody needs a few "friends" and will take a quick chat when they can get it. It does not mean anything is going on.
> 
> ...


 yeah but one thing. I dont work, so i am home with her everyday. And no I dont know what they talking about but i did made sure i was with her when he came this morning. He was out of house in record time.. His avg time he stay talking to my wife is 5 to 10 minutes. But this morning since i was with wife..he exit in record time 1 minute and 39 seconds.. I know because i timed it with my watch.. His wife and him take turns dropping their son off. He drop him off maybe twice per week.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> You're in business. This guy is a paying customer. Your wife is hot, guys are going to talk to her. Either you can trust her or you can't. You can install covert cameras, hire a private investigator, tap her phone, berate her, interrogate her, threaten the other guy, etc. Bottom line is that either you have a woman you can trust or you don't. If you can trust her, this turkey isn't a threat. If you can't trust her, there's nothing you can do to fix that. It's up to her to earn your trust. If you can't trust her and she left you for another guy, she'd be doing you a huge favor.
> Concentrate on the part you have control over. Be the best husband you can be. If that isn't good enough and she leaves you or cheats on you, she wasn't someone you needed, anyway.


 Still undecided...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Dennis,

Maybe this man is not the main problem, but a symptom of the problem.

why don't you tell us something about your marriage relationship post cheating?

Is everything back to normal?
Is it better than before?
Were you two able to work through the problems that caused the infidelity?


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

damagedgoods1 said:


> Tough spot...
> She just started a new business, she has to be friendly and a good listener to every client.
> 
> This guy is a paying customer and it sounds like at this point, she can't turn down any paying customers. If she politely ends the conversation, he could take it the wrong way, especially if he is giving instructions on how to take care of his kid. He could get offended easily and take his business elsewhere.
> ...


His wife is the one that hired my wife.. but they take turns dropping their son off. He drop him off twice per week. True.. we need their business.. but does she have to invite him into the house each time he comes to drop son off ? Why cant just meet at the door only. Then say.. Morning John..and say morning to his son.. And ask he has his breakfast yet ? Then Ok take care John, have nice day at work.. So wouldnt that be rude if she told him that ? And yes i have access to her email and we share same cell phone.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Well since she has a history of cheating then this situation obviously needs to be monitored. How do you feel about maybe getting a nanny cam to see what's going on?


Never thought of that, but another member came up with idea I be with wife when she answer the door.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

John Lee said:


> I would be slightly concerned, given her history, the fact that she is hot, and just being familiar with how the male brain operates given that I am the owner of one.
> 
> As someone pointed out above, he's a paying customer and she runs a business, so it's hard for her to brush him off. If all he's doing is chatting and it never escalates to anything more than a 5-10 minute chat, it's probably something you have to live with. If he starts lingering longer, asks her to get coffee, shows up at other times, starts dropping things into the conversation that reference relationships or sex (even in an indirect way) I'd be more concerned.
> 
> How do you know about the guy to begin with -- did your wife tell you or did you see him?


 Well he did ask my wife if she could call around find a part for his hot water heater for his son's house. She only known him though a female she met at store that was looking for child care. So that guy is married. He drop his son off twice per week. His wife drop him maybe once or twice per week too.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Aeternus said:


> :iagree:
> Security cameras and nanny cams shouldn't be neccessary in any marriage. She cheated on you before, and you have every right to be hurt, and to distrust her. If the relationship is going to work, she needs to help you to trust her again. It's the price she pays for breaking her vows. If you can't trust her, and you are seriously considering cameras and phone taps, just leave her. You have every reason to, after infidelity. If you can trust her, this isn't an issue, and don't worry about it.


 yeah i thought that was a bit too much doing all that too.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> I would be inclined to give an ex-cheater maximum freedom and rope to hang themselves. I don't want someone I have to closely monitor. If she sincerely wishes to be faithful, she will be. If she doesn't, better for you to find out now than 10 years from now.


 good point


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I am guessing you are home when this guy drops off his kid.
> 
> I suggest you go out into the room when he shows up. I am guessing he will be in and gone in a few seconds once you are present.
> 
> If he still talks each day for 5 to 10 minutes when you are present, then he is probably just a chatty guy. Might take you being there a few times to find out.


I did take your advice.. This morning I answer door with wife.. I kept track of the time she answer the door and when he exit. He exit in record time 1 minute and 39 seconds.. Far from his normal 5 to 10 minutes before he exit. And you were correct.. He did leave much sooner. thanks..


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> I am guessing that you rugswept your wife's affair two years ago.
> Didn't bother to do the necessary work , and now the past is still overshadowing the present.


We been seeing marriage therapist for past 10 months once per week.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> He may be needy. He may a player. No need to panic.
> 
> More importantly: How is your reconciliation? Does your wife respect you? Is your sex life good?


I dont know if she respect me. but i guess she does.. But as for sex life.. I have to beg her to have sex, but most of time she has excuses not to do it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Dennis68 said:


> I dont know if she respect me. but i guess she does.. But as for sex life.. I have to beg her to have sex, but most of time she has excuses not to do it.


Is there a reason why you stay at home?

Do you also work from home , or do you take care of the house whilst she runs her business?


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Forget about it. It is great that you feel your wife is a attractive but being her jealous body guard is not the answer. If she is as pretty as you say she is used to the attention and knows how to handle it. Don't worry.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> Is there a reason why you stay at home?
> 
> Do you also work from home , or do you take care of the house whilst she runs her business?


I am laid off so i help her run the business.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

AVR1962 said:


> Forget about it. It is great that you feel your wife is a attractive but being her jealous body guard is not the answer. If she is as pretty as you say she is used to the attention and knows how to handle it. Don't worry.


 Not easy to forget when she had history of cheating.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Dennis68 said:


> I am laid off so i help her run the business.


Do not stop looking for work in your field. This is part of your marital issues. Let that sink in. It really is.

If and when you get another job, make sure you and your wife have solid boundaries. Read His Needs Her Needs. Not that she would but make sure she does not allow the men to hang out with thier kids during the day. A small number will try this or just try to be invited in for coffee to chat about thier child. The old stopping by to play with my kid ploy. Treat it like a business, which it is. A business with much responsibility and liability. 

Oh and yes, keep looking for work. If need be get some training.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Dennis68 said:


> Not easy to forget when she had history of cheating.


Never forget. Not that you could. This said if you have to constantly help her with boundaries you may consider this not totally worth the effort.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Entropy3000 said:


> Do not stop looking for work in your field. This is part of your marital issues. Let that sink in. It really is.
> 
> If and when you get another job, make sure you and your wife have solid boundaries. Read His Needs Her Needs. Not that she would but make sure she does not allow the men to hang out with thier kids during the day. A small number will try this or just try to be invited in for coffee to chat about thier child. The old stopping by to play with my kid ploy. Treat it like a business, which it is. A business with much responsibility and liability.
> 
> Oh and yes, keep looking for work. If need be get some training.


 I wont stop looking for work. so that is a promise.. Yes.. good point about watching for guys use excuse to stop by and talk about their kids. You can bet i wont ever let that happen. .


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

DoF said:


> Forget about the thread topic, above alone should be enough for you to RUN......RUN FAST AND NEVER LOOK BACK.
> 
> And yes, based on her prior history, you should not only be worried about this man. You should be worried about your wife being around ANY man.
> 
> ...


+1000 !

No woman is worth sacrificing your own self-respect. She views you as a wallet and utility. Time to DTB and move on. 

Take the Red Pill and wake up....your wife is no exception nowadays.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Dennis68 said:


> Not easy to forget when she had history of cheating.


My ex had a history of cheating in our marriage and his second marriage, and that is why he is not married today. Why would you want to stand guard over this woman if she is the one seeking the attention? Cheaters will continue to be cheaters!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I dropped my children off at daycare for years & did NOT have the time to make "small" chat for 5-10 minutes with the caregivers because I had to get to work. I also observed other parents dropping their children off with quick good-byes & quick hellos to the caregivers.

You are so right about this. This man is chatting up your wife because she is hot. I don't trust him & I certainly don't trust your wife who had a 2 yr. affair & makes you beg for sex.

LOL @ leaving under 2 minutes when you showed up! Keep doing that & you will be back to quick drop-offs.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Emerald said:


> I dropped my children off at daycare for years & did NOT have the time to make "small" chat for 5-10 minutes with the caregivers because I had to get to work. I also observed other parents dropping their children off with quick good-byes & quick hellos to the caregivers.
> 
> You are so right about this. This man is chatting up your wife because she is hot. I don't trust him & I certainly don't trust your wife who had a 2 yr. affair & makes you beg for sex.
> 
> LOL @ leaving under 2 minutes when you showed up! Keep doing that & you will be back to quick drop-offs.


 Thats what i kept telling the wife. Doesnt make any sense chatting up that much each time dropping off the child. When my son was very young, we also use baby sitter.. Its pretty much hi and bye when dropping the child off.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

AVR1962 said:


> My ex had a history of cheating in our marriage and his second marriage, and that is why he is not married today. Why would you want to stand guard over this woman if she is the one seeking the attention? Cheaters will continue to be cheaters!


 Sorry to hear about your husband cheating on you too. I know what you went though. I dont want to stand guard.. I want to be able to trust her again. I am praying she not addicted to cheating like other some other men and females.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dreald said:


> +1000 !
> 
> No woman is worth sacrificing your own self-respect. She views you as a wallet and utility. Time to DTB and move on.
> 
> Take the Red Pill and wake up....your wife is no exception nowadays.


 Too harsh of advice. I believe in still giving chances before throwing the baby out with the bath water sort of speak.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> You're in business. This guy is a paying customer. Your wife is hot, guys are going to talk to her. Either you can trust her or you can't. You can install covert cameras, hire a private investigator, tap her phone, berate her, interrogate her, threaten the other guy, etc. Bottom line is that either you have a woman you can trust or you don't. If you can trust her, this turkey isn't a threat. If you can't trust her, there's nothing you can do to fix that. It's up to her to earn your trust. If you can't trust her and she left you for another guy, she'd be doing you a huge favor.
> Concentrate on the part you have control over. Be the best husband you can be. If that isn't good enough and she leaves you or cheats on you, she wasn't someone you needed, anyway.


 A security camera isn't going to do much of anything. First of all, how is she going to cheat on her husband when there's a house full of kids and second of all, the husband is there.

She cheated a few years ago and IMO, nothing has been resolved and with him always begging for sex tells me that she doesn't have much interest in him, in other words, a big lack of respect.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

6301 said:


> A security camera isn't going to do much of anything. First of all, how is she going to cheat on her husband when there's a house full of kids and second of all, the husband is there.
> 
> * She cheated a few years ago and IMO*, nothing has been resolved and with him always begging for sex tells me that *she doesn't have much interest in him, in other words, a big lack of respect*.


Probably because he forgave her to soon and gave her another chance before she could even feel remorseful. 
Had she done the heavy lifting, she wouldn't be talking to this other man ...because she would have known about the consequences. [Which in reality didn't happen at all!]


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Dennis68 said:


> True.. we need their business.. but does she have to invite him into the house each time he comes to drop son off ? Why cant just meet at the door only.


Interesting! Does your W invite all parents that drop off their children inside or just this guy?


----------



## WaverlyHanson (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello - Sorry to hear about your pain and I am assuming your wife's pain also???

Many great questions have been asked and answered. From my experience with hundreds of couples over the years, I think the most important was is....did the affair get swept under the rug or was their true sorrow and a real re-building of trust that took place? If not, that is the area on which to focus. Most people need help in healing from an affair and there are many ways to get that help.

If your relationship is really in a great place, hopefully you can share with your wife - not in an accusing manner - that you have a concern and are uncomfortable and see how she responds. 

It is very possible that it is simply business and if so that is an important part of customer service. You being nearby when he comes several times could also work....Could be that when you hear their conversations you will be relieved that there is nothing suggestive about it? (You could try that before talking to your wife in case she is still feeling distrusted by you. Is there some unfinished business from that affair between you?

WIshing you both all the best,
WaverlyHanson


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I swear I've read this exact same scenario in a thread over a year ago. Even the sentence structure and "voice" of the OP is the same.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tobyboy said:


> Interesting! Does your W invite all parents that drop off their children inside or just this guy?


Yes she invite all other parents in the house. But he the only one that stay 5 to 10 minutes each time. This morning i ask her soon as he get here, tell him have nice day at work and take the child into living room out his sight. Then when he should get the hint its time to go. But instead of wife doing that. she did what she has done before. Took the child 5 feet from the door in his eye sight so he can chat with her and checking her out. He excuse she forgot to take him into living room. But how forget when we just talk about that for 10 minutes straight before he drop the child off ??


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

WaverlyHanson said:


> Hello - Sorry to hear about your pain and I am assuming your wife's pain also???
> 
> Many great questions have been asked and answered. From my experience with hundreds of couples over the years, I think the most important was is....did the affair get swept under the rug or was their true sorrow and a real re-building of trust that took place? If not, that is the area on which to focus. Most people need help in healing from an affair and there are many ways to get that help.
> 
> ...


 It all boils down to trust. If she acting the same like in the past.. then how i am doing to trust her ? So yes there is unfinished business to work out. Yes i can hear what they talking about now.. I make sure i pay attention. he talking about his child but as one lady replied.. Some use that as excuse to chat with someone they like.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

As a parent, if my DCP acted like she just wanted me out the door I would get suspicious. I often stay and chat, check out the stuff they are doing, update each other on what's going on. That can take easily 5-10 minutes. These people are helping take care of your kids, it's important to be involved. 
Just know that what your asking could influence her business and clients. If you are ok with losing him and his child as a client then it's not as big of a deal. If you need the money then it becomes more tricky.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Dennis68 said:


> Well he did ask my wife if she could call around find a part for his hot water heater for his son's house. She only known him though a female she met at store that was looking for child care. So that guy is married. He drop his son off twice per week. His wife drop him maybe once or twice per week too.


Did he really ask your W to this? Did she do it?


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tobyboy said:


> Did he really ask your W to this? Did she do it?


Yes he really did ask my wife to do that and she did do it.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Dennis68 said:


> Yes he really did ask my wife to do that and she did do it.


That's f*cked up!!!

Your W has some serious boundaries issues.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tobyboy said:


> That's f*cked up!!!
> 
> Your W has some serious boundaries issues.


 I know thats why makes me hard to trust her.


----------



## Dennis68 (Apr 16, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> As a parent, if my DCP acted like she just wanted me out the door I would get suspicious. I often stay and chat, check out the stuff they are doing, update each other on what's going on. That can take easily 5-10 minutes. These people are helping take care of your kids, it's important to be involved.
> Just know that what your asking could influence her business and clients. If you are ok with losing him and his child as a client then it's not as big of a deal. If you need the money then it becomes more tricky.


Do you ask your child care provider to make phone calls for your or look things up for you while you at work ? Well he did ask my wife if she could call around find a part for his hot water heater for his son's house.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Dennis68 said:


> Do you ask your child care provider to make phone calls for your or look things up for you while you at work ? Well he ask my wife to do that for him.


I've never needed to, can't say that I would or wouldn't because I can't think of a situation where I would need the help but I do little personal favours for clients in my office. 
I'm at a computer so a lot of them ask me to look up numbers or websites for them, call some business to check their hours, call taxis, print off an unrelated form or page for them. I stay nice to people because it's important to my job. 

Being friendly and nice with other people is part of a lot of jobs. 

I didn't say you are wrong for feeling the way you do. I just think being less friendly with parents when your a DCP isn't always a good business move, if it's necessary for your relationship then fine, that should come first, but keep in mind that you may lose a client and you might come across this issue again since dealing with some Dads will always be part of the job. I don't think it is going to fix the main issue (lack of trust) anyway, it just gets rid of the current symptom.


----------

